# How important is pfl?



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

Does not seem that important tbh. Maybe if incel tier then yeah, but 28mm vs 38mm doesn't make much of a difference.

Prove me wrong with pics or whatever


----------



## ISIS=Sissies (Sep 10, 2019)

idk


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 10, 2019)

what’s it stand for


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> what’s it stand for


How wide your eyes are.


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 10, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> what’s it stand for


palpebral fissure length


----------



## Peachy (Sep 10, 2019)

It's one of the key elements that makes a good eye area good


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

Peachy said:


> It's one of the key elements that makes a good eye area good


Mine is good but I have really bad eye support and exposure.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 10, 2019)

Dope said:


> How wide your eyes are.


I just measured mine. I have 35mm. Apparently 36mm is ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Sep 10, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I just measured mine. I have 35mm. Apparently 36mm is ideal.


Slayerrrrrr


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I just measured mine. I have 35mm. Apparently 36mm is ideal.


Mine is about 37mm, but I think I measured wrong. I always was described as having big eyes by my parents and relatives due to height of eyes as well.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 10, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> Slayerrrrrr


Nah my eye area is shit tier tbh. Only good thing is eye shape and color ig. 


Dope said:


> Mine is about 37mm, but I think I measured wrong. I always was described as having big eyes by my parents and relatives due to height of eyes as well.


Height can be fixed via surgery, no? Lower eyelid reaction can help.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Nah my eyes are shit tier tbh


Mine are worse lol. PFL only matters if your eyes don't suck I think. Or maybe my pfl made by upper eylid exposure less noticable idk


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 10, 2019)

It's the difference from a multi-orgasmic look to a look that seems the results of a multigenerational hardcore incest practice.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> It's the difference from a multi-orgasmic look to a look that seems the results of a multigenerational hardcore incest practice.
> 
> View attachment 110113


That's IPD if I remember correctly, not PFL.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 10, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> It's the difference from a multi-orgasmic look to a look that seems the results of a multigenerational hardcore incest practice.
> 
> View attachment 110113


I’ve noticed a lot of gay men have wide set eyes.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 10, 2019)

Dope said:


> That's IPD if I remember correctly, not PFL.


What does that stand for?


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 10, 2019)

I’d say having vertically short eyes are more important


----------



## her (Sep 10, 2019)

How do you have a 37mm PFL? That is literally like 99th percentile or something like that. @FaceandHFD measured male models PFL, Chico has 29mm (average), O’Pry has 31mm and Gandy 33mm.

https://looksmax.org/threads/pfl-measurements.14183/


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 10, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> What does that stand for?


IPD: interpupillary distance
PFL: palpebral fissure length


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 10, 2019)

i'll mog that's all i know, i need to ascend


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

her said:


> How do you have a 37mm PFL? That is literally like 99th percentile or something like that. @FaceandHFD measured male models PFL, Chico has 29mm (average), O’Pry has 31mm and Gandy 33mm.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/pfl-measurements.14183/


Exactly. I think I measured from my eyelid on accident not sure


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 10, 2019)

I have 38mm pfl, still 3/10


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 10, 2019)

her said:


> How do you have a 37mm PFL? That is literally like 99th percentile or something like that. @FaceandHFD measured male models PFL, Chico has 29mm (average), O’Pry has 31mm and Gandy 33mm.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/pfl-measurements.14183/


Lifefuel. Just remeasured mine and it’s 32-33mm. Gandymaxx


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Lifefuel. Just remeasured mine and it’s 32-33mm. Gandymaxx


I remeasured mine as well and it's aboout 32mm. My only good feature was offset by no orbital support and eyelid exposure


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Sep 10, 2019)

its important af, if you have a good pfl and good eye area overall (hooding, orbital rims) then you get those slayer tier light yagami eyes


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 10, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Lifefuel. Just remeasured mine and it’s 32-33mm. Gandymaxx



I PFL mog you


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 10, 2019)

Dope said:


> I remeasured mine as well and it's aboout 32mm. My only good feature was offset by no orbital support and eyelid exposure


Exact same situation srs


SirGey said:


> I PFL mog you


I mog you


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 10, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Exact same situation srs
> 
> I mog you



I mog your dog


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

SirGey said:


> I PFL mog you


Make sure you didn't measure your eyelid and just your eye. I think above 35mm is where it starts to look wierd unless you have a wide skull


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 10, 2019)

Dope said:


> Make sure you didn't measure your eyelid and just your eye. I think above 35mm is where it starts to look wierd unless you have a wide skull



I skull mog you.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 11, 2019)

SirGey said:


> I skull mog you.


ot a good thing if you have zygos that wide you stupid nigger


Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> its important af, if you have a good pfl and good eye area overall (hooding, orbital rims) then you get those slayer tier light yagami eyes
> 
> View attachment 110153
> 
> View attachment 110155


Yeah I think after Taban my eye area will ascend hard.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 11, 2019)

Near pointless measurement


Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> its important af, if you have a good pfl and good eye area overall (hooding, orbital rims) then you get those slayer tier light yagami eyes
> 
> View attachment 110153
> 
> View attachment 110155



Chico has average 29 mm PFL


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> I’d say having vertically short eyes are more important


You can fix height. You just can't fix the width by too much.


Alarico8 said:


> Near pointless measurement
> 
> 
> Chico has average 29 mm PFL


That's it? I thought his eyes look wide.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dope said:


> That's it? I thought his eyes look wide.


Vertically narrow with a good medial canthus. That's why, not absolute length.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Near pointless measurement
> 
> 
> Chico has average 29 mm PFL



This is stupid. A) it’s impossible for you to know this & B) a pfl of 29 would look comical on such a big skull, he’d look like Elijah wood lmfao.

Horizontally long eyes are such a good trait to have. OP, to clear things up a little, a good PFL is not going to carry your eye area by itself, but it means you have much more potential to improve it. 

Again let me reiterate, a low pfl is over tier, straight up. Especially if coupled with rn other extremes of ipd, very low & very high


Alarico8 said:


> Vertically narrow with a good medial canthus. That's why, not absolute length.



Lol medial canthus is obviously included in the measurement.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 11, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> This is stupid. A) it’s impossible for you to know this & B) a pfl of 29 would look comical on such a big skull, he’d look like Elijah wood lmfao.


A) We do know this, it's been measured multiple times across multiple pictures and he consistently comes out at 29 mm.

B) 29 mm is not small, it's dead average. His skull is not big, he has a standard ~14 cm bizygomatic.



aut0phobic said:


> Lol medial canthus is obviously included in the measurement.


Everyone knows this


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> A) We do know this, it's been measured multiple times across multiple pictures and he consistently comes out at 29 mm.
> 
> B) 29 mm is not small, it's dead average. His skull is not big, he has a standard ~14 cm bizygomatic.
> 
> ...











Daily Reminder on Eye Area


IMHO the most important area of the face because you need a good combination of hard and soft tissue to come together in unison Mouth Area and Jaw come in second and third Let's extract some interesting conclusions from this chart. I know it's only 100 male participants, but I compared the...




looksmax.org





You’re wrong about his pfl

I see the point you’re making. Absolute length is less important than relative length & shape, I agree. 
With that in mind I don’t really see how that led you to say PFL is a near useless measurement. It’s not, at all.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 11, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> You’re wrong about his pfl


No, I'm not. @BeautifulBones made up bullshit estimates as to what the ideal PFL was based on an incorrect set of averages.






3D Facial Norms Summary Statistics


FaceBase is the primary data resource for craniofacial researchers worldwide.



www.facebase.org









3D Facial Norms Summary Statistics


FaceBase is the primary data resource for craniofacial researchers worldwide.



www.facebase.org





The average is ~29 mm for both eyes, as per FaceBase.

And we know that Chico's is 29 mm because you can take any facial measurement using the diameter of the iris:






How To Measure Your Face From A Photo


Repost from Looksmax dot net because I don't think it's coming back any time soon Human faces are incredibly varied. Each one is unique. Comparisons between faces can usually only be done in general t




lookism.net





@FaceandHFD did it in this thread to to take the midface measurements of the trio:

https://looksmax.org/threads/psl-9-midface-measurements-mine-incel.14120/
And he did it again here to find out the PFL measurements of some people:

https://looksmax.org/threads/pfl-measurements.14183/
At first I disputed it also as you'll see in the thread, but if you actually take the measurements properly you'll see that he's right.

Chico's PFL is ~29 mm, and his bizygomatic is only slightly above average at ~14 cm. He does not have a big skull, and his eyes look wide because of his good undereye support and fat pad hooding, which someone like Elijah Wood hasn't got.

Keep in mind that Gandy's measurement is ~32.5 mm. @BeautifulBones called the ideal above 36 mm. Imagine how ludicrous that would look. As per FaceBase's stats, 37 mm is about four standard deviations above average. That's 1 in 16,000.



aut0phobic said:


> I see the point you’re making. Absolute length is less important than relative length & shape, I agree.


Naturally.



aut0phobic said:


> With that in mind I don’t really see how that led you to say PFL is a near useless measurement.


Having a very low PFL is a flaw, but that's true for just about everything when you're in the absolute bottom percentiles. Having a higher than average PFL is worth pretty much nothing on it's own.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> No, I'm not. @BeautifulBones made up bullshit estimates as to what the ideal PFL was based on an incorrect set of averages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



High effort, thanks


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 11, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> High effort, thanks



Alarico is a very nice guy, tbh tbh.


----------



## YoungRichNigga (Apr 30, 2020)

just measured mine around 30mm.
MSE could increase it by 2mm to gandy tier


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 30, 2020)

YoungRichNigga said:


> just measured mine around 30mm.
> MSE could increase it by 2mm to gandy tier


Honestly shape > PFL. Most Indians have big orbitals but never get complicated for their shit eye areas


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jun 3, 2020)

Dope said:


> Does not seem that important tbh. Maybe if incel tier then yeah, but 28mm vs 38mm doesn't make much of a difference.
> 
> Prove me wrong with pics or whatever





Dope said:


> Does not seem that important tbh. Maybe if incel tier then yeah, but 28mm vs 38mm doesn't make much of a difference.
> 
> Prove me wrong with pics or whatever


Major cope


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Jun 3, 2020)

How to get a better PFL?

MSE?

I just measured mine and got 3 and a half cm. That's about 35mm. I have to be measuring wrong. Tips on how to measure?


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jun 3, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> 35mm





Dope said:


> 37mm





SirGey said:


> 38mm


bullshit


----------

